# Collecting Sweet Clover Seed



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You can tell when the seeds are ready as they appear "dried" on the steam before they fall. 

For Yellow sweet clover check your local COOP store. I buy mine in 50 lb bags for about 1.34 a lb. If they don't have it they can order it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give me an indicator of "ripeness

The seed head will turn brown and you can strip the seeds off by grasping the plant between your index finger and thumb. You might want to wear gloves if you have a lot to do.
The plants ars usually spaced 2-3' apart.The seeds will look like small Lima beans and they are a light yellow-brown in color.
The best time of the day to strip off the seeds is after the dew has evaporated.
Good Luck,
Ernie


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I went out and closely examined a few plants. Most were just losing their flowers, but a few of the "first bloomers" already were forming seeds - very recognizable now that I know what to look for. Unfamiliar with the seed, I was afraid they might be so tiny I would miss them. 

Ernie - plants spaced 2-3'... 
I'll have enough seed for 1/2 acre! 

Tony


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Biennial - so the seed bearing plants can be pulled up after collecting or put in a large trash bag and "threshed" after fully drying....?

Tony


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

alpha6 said:


> You can tell when the seeds are ready as they appear "dried" on the steam before they fall.
> 
> For Yellow sweet clover check your local COOP store. I buy mine in 50 lb bags for about 1.34 a lb. If they don't have it they can order it.


Where do you get your sweet yellow from? My local coop is $3.00 /lb! If you go to catalogs like rh shumway for example
http://www.rhshumway.com/sp.asp?c=236 from $2.50 /lb for yellow and 
$3.75 for crimson.
This place has the best prices I've found on the web..
http://www.outsidepride.com/catalog/Yellow-Sweet-Clover-Seed-p-16706.html
1.99/lb for yellow and $1.60 for crimson.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Tony, You can pick quite a bit of sweet clover seed yourself if you pick it at the right time. The right time is the key though, if you pick it too soon when the seed pods have just formed and are still sort of greenish color, the seed won't be ripe enough, if you wait too long the pods will fall off the plant before you know it. Up here in southern Michigan the white sweet clover is still flowering high up on the plant, but the lower flowers have faded and are being replaced by the immature seed pods. The yellow sweet clover however is just about done flowering and the seed pods are just about right for picking on the lower part of the plant, as a matter of fact I picked some just the other day and planted them immediately just to see if they were ripe and they already sprouted! The good thing is if you plant them this year, as long as they have enough time to develop a good root system before winter, they will come up and bloom next year. I buy my seed from Stock Seed Co. yellow sweet clover is $1.50/lb. if you buy over 25 lbs., and $2.00/lb. if under 25 lbs. White sweet is a dollar more a lb. for each of the above weight purchases. Hope this helps. John


----------



## Bee Gardener (Apr 24, 2009)

For those looking to purchase seed, I have had good luck buying seed from www.groworganic.com--they have quite of few types of clover seed for sale. If you sign up for their monthly email newsletter sometimes they send out a coupon code or free shipping deal.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

John,

Thanks for the info on replanting gathered seeds this season. It is still a good 2-3 months until our normal frost date. I think I will try a small plot....

Tony


----------

